# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Help

## BikerMike

How do I set up a countdown clock?

thanks in advance!

semi

----------


## Rob

There is a thread in the Technical Issues forum that explains this very well:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.php?442-Here-are-some-vacation-countdown-tickers

Give it a check!

----------

